# Winter scarf drive



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs. Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs. Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


I would ask for both, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would ask for both and provide an address for sending donations. I would also see if a Sr. Center or church group could help out. A very quick scarf to make would be polar fleece. This does not have to be hemmed and a cut( maybe 12" wide) across the width is long enough for a scarf. I even turn the last 8" or so on each end back to form a pocket for cold hands. Pinking shears or wavy rotary cutter,serger, can decorate edges if desired, but no finishing is actually needed. Maybe a local fabric store would donate a few yards or remnants of fleece or your post could have a cut and finish afternoon with each person donating a yard. You could get 3 scarves from each yard.


----------



## indyld (May 27, 2011)

I love the idea for polar fleece scarves. I would be happy to do some and donate. They don't have to be knitted do they? PM me with an address to send them to. Also love the idea about folding. Up. For hand. Dreamweaver you have great ideas! Off to pull out my fleece!


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver, the fleece idea is just wonderful! It will absolutely be our plan B if we don't collect enough donated scarves! This idea gives me a bit of relief knowing there are relatively easy and inexpensive options. Thank you so much!

Indyl, I am so appreciative of your generosity! I will pm you with details, Thanks!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitmom,
could you pm me with details also? I might be able to get a couple done by the end of September.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, thank you! That is so generous. Will PM you!


----------



## cruznsuzn (Apr 10, 2011)

I would be more than happy to send you a few scarves...I noticed you are from Wisconsin...Wisconsin holds a special place in the hearts of my family...my husband and daughter graduated from Marquette University and my daughter's boyfriend graduated from University of Wisconsin and is from Madison...please send me an address and I will promptly send you out a couple of scarves!!


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sue, thank you so much for your offer! Will send you address right away. Yarn lovers are the best!


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

knitmom I love madcity and would be honored to donate some scarves to the cause, as I too am a vet and have been homeless, please post the address on the site as I know that you will recieve an overwhelming response.


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Send me address as well please.

Knitting to help is "A GOOD THING"


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

If you post the address for donations on this forum I am sure that you will receive all that you need! My Women Ministries group at my church is making pillowcase dresses for Little Dresses For Africa and I posted the need for fabric donations and we received a lot of fabric donations. This forum is a very generous group. So post that address as a reply here and see what happens! I am currently knitting thin scarves for a lady in CA when knits for 3 women's shelters. She posted the need here for donations.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I currently have a chemo hat waiting to knit for a vetrans group, found the request on this site. Don't know if I could finish a scarf in time for your deadline but I'd sure try! If you decide to collect "store bought" or gently used scarves I can do that too. Please PM me with your decisions or post on this forum! Sandy


----------



## flowerlady (Apr 22, 2011)

I have already made several scarves and would be happy to send a couple.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

If you knit a scarf in 8 ply 20-22 sts in garter stitch (knit on both sides)you could get 1-2 done in an evening. i made 49 last year from the fun fur yarn 50gm balls (51 yards) 20 sts for an orphanage our church supports in Poland. I made a scarf from 1 ball and a matching hat from another ball. The wool was 50c a ball in the $2 shops at end of season.

If you do them on a bigger size needle they are soft and warm and grow quickly. I don't think they have to be anything lacy and fancy. It's the warmth that's important.

This should net you more than required number of scarves by September.

Good luck and I'm sure you will find willing knitters here on this site.

Cheers


----------



## beachgirlfi (Aug 10, 2011)

So glad to see so many people volunteering to help. Another organization that could use your help is Operation Gratitude which sends scarves to troops in Afghanistan. I've been busy this summer making them. For details go to www.operationgratitude.com. I'm sure they the troops will appreciate all our efforts.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I can knit a scarf or 2 . Will you send or post the address to send it ? I'll get started right away and will knit some for our homeless as well. We just have to take ours down town to Trinity Methodist Mercy Center. PittyPat


----------



## jibit (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi! What a wonderful service opportunity your community provides.

I would ask for both kinds of scarves since you are on a deadline that you didn't anticipate because the grant money did not come through.

If you can send me a message, I have a few clean, gently used scarves I'd be happy to send to you, including one hand-knit one (yeah, I made it myself).

Janice


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I will send a couple also .... please pm with addy to send them to. Thanx.


----------



## ginitchr (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, 

Please send me an address & I'll send you several scarves. I have some already knitted.


----------



## klbmom (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I have not done a scarf drive, but I bought a circular knitting machine (Innovations knitting machine from Fingerhut.com) for $50 and can crank out hats and scarves really fast. I can do 4 hats and about 3 hours. it is simple to use and I find the stitch to be straightforward. You have to use medium weight yarn, but it will suffice. Best wishes on you project! There are TOO many people in need! Karen


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I am interested in helping out. Please post info.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Count me in on sending scarves too - let me know where to send them


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

I, too, have several scarves I'd like to donate. Will be awaiting an address to bring/send them to. I live in Oregon (village) not too far from you....


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

I have several scarves which I knit for "therapy", while hubby watches TV. I would be happy to send some if you send me the address -- or post it in the thread. We are leaving on vacation in a few weeks, but I can ship almost immediately. Sadly, there are many more organizations with drives for warm clothes than in the past.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Please post an address. I have scarves I made last year who did not find a home - now I know they were waiting for an invitation to Wisconsin - the state of WOW people. A sister from Michigan.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

In the past, our local church organized a drive for crochet/knit scarves to send to the troops in Afghanistan. They reached out to other area churches as well. 

The response was overwhelming. Those who did not knit/crochet wanted to make a monetary donation to buy wool and/or use for postage.

Local senior groups were contacted, given yarn and made a bunch of them.

We collected 300+ scarves.

We are hoping the response this year will be even bigger.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are not comfortable posting the address, please PM me as well as I have at least one and maybe more scarves that I will be happy to send.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (Jul 24, 2011)

please print an address I have a wool scarf I just finished be glad to send it


----------



## marywil (May 1, 2011)

I too would be delighted to contribute scarves to your project, both knitted and sewn (fleece). Please send an address to send them to. BTW, I just love the folded back pockets idea on a fleece scarf!


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

knitmom, I have a new one I did on km. Send me an address as to where to send. it will go on it's way.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jynx! Good morning! What a clever idea! I know you are a blessing to Knitting Mom with this message. 

Wishing you and every one a blessed day!

MaryAnn


----------



## tgallemore (Aug 15, 2011)

What a wonderful idea Dreamweaver!


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

Please post an address. A wonderful cause.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

There are a number of machine knitters on this forum, including me. It can happen quickly. Will be happy to help.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Bobbterrel, thank you for your service and thank you for your offer. I have had lots of responses since last night and am so appreciative. A number of people suggested that I put the address of our post on this forum. So here it is. I would be grateful for anything you or anyone else sends for this effort! Blessings to all!

Commander Post 113 - Scarf drive
102 South 3rd street
Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


----------



## PMCcat (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello. I was looking for a project. Please send address and I will start today.


----------



## Beach kitty (Feb 2, 2011)

if your American Legion could contact the American Legion Post on Ft Myers Beach, FL, maybe the scarf (and maybe hats) could be expanded. I'm not a member, but they are a few blocks from me. that way we could, hopefully, send them together. whatta you think? i've sent hundreds of hats up North for similar projects.


----------



## pamortrud (Feb 24, 2011)

I visited your mustard museum in Mt. Horeb! Great fun. I will send some scarfs. Bless you.


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

I have eight scarves that vary from hand knit, Australian wool and others. Please send an address and I will send them. Also am looking for a scarf pattern that uses fun fur, mohair and the thinner yarns for decorative rather than warm scarves.


----------



## justjulie (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think there would be any use for the ruffle scarves (Lion pattern)? I've made those before, they are crocheted and I know I can do a couple in a weekend. And they are pretty as well as warm!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Also send me your address. I have several handknitted ones that I made last year that were waiting for a home.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the address - I will send one out this week


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Please post the address cause I have a few scarves that I will send also.
Love it!


----------



## tgallemore (Aug 15, 2011)

Knitmom - I think it would be of interest to us all - and very satisfying for you to let us know, after the drive is completed, just how many scarves you have received from this ONE request - YAY us!


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

Found several ready to go -- not all "perfect". Will ship in a Flat Rate box this week.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have written down the address and just pulled some yarn from my stash and already started.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I have participated in scarf drives for college bound foster children that no longer have the support system as they are over 18. Scarves knit or crochet up quickly so new ones should be no problem. However an address would be good to have to ship them to. I have a problem going back to a subject in this forum so if you will send me your address to my email, I will do my part. This is a great way to use up extra yarn. my email is [email protected]
Just found the address!!!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Knitmom; send me an address and I'll get some scarfes of to you. Always like to help make it happen. Spent lots of time in Wi. had a lovely Aunt that lived there and we went many times a summer every year.

[email protected]


----------



## Sar (May 15, 2011)

Please send me the address to send scarfs. I'll try to get a few
done before the deadline.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Try posting your request on your local Freecycle. 
Put notices in your local yarn, craft stores, church bulletin, etc.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree. I'm sure I can knock out a couple. Please pm me with the address! Always happy to help those who are less fortunate-there but for the grace....


----------



## patricia fiore (Aug 19, 2011)

i have too many scarves in my 'knitted' stash id be only too happy to send some. pm me and they will be on their way to you. im sure youll get more than you need. (is there such a thing? the need never ends)


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have two bags of scarfs ready to give to the homeless for Xmas. Glad to share with the homeles in your state.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will try to get afew scarves knitted before the deadline. Thanks for the opportunity to help!


----------



## Cozycat (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the address - will send some scarves


----------



## GramAnn1940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a few scarfs already made just for this occassion. I like to donate to groups like this. Please send me your address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

tgallemore said:


> Knitmom - I think it would be of interest to us all - and very satisfying for you to let us know, after the drive is completed, just how many scarves you have received from this ONE request - YAY us!


I am sitting here with tears running down my face simply in awe of the many posts and PMs of pledges to send scarves to a complete stranger for a cause that, for the most part, doesn't benefit your own communities. The stories of service and sacrifice shared with me fill me with pride and renewed dedication to any and all opportunities to give back. Based on those who have responded I have about 50+scarves (maybe more!) on their way to little ol Mount Horeb, Wi! In less than 24 hours! I pledge to you all that whatever excess amount we collect above the 150 needed will be sent to the operation that provides scarves to active service members in Afghanistan and others. Thank you! Yarn lovers will warm the world!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

tgallemore said:


> Knitmom - I think it would be of interest to us all - and very satisfying for you to let us know, after the drive is completed, just how many scarves you have received from this ONE request - YAY us!


Knit mom, looks like you have your work cut out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my dad was a ww2 vet and as we know but for the grace of God it could have been him homeless , it could be any of us. I will send some in his memory.


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ask for donations of new scarves as well as accepting slightly used, in good conditioned ones. You haven't much time to complete your task, so that might work to meet the quota. god bless dusty414


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm good for a half dozen, at least. Please post address. They are done already as I was doing them for another charity but like the Everready bunny I just kept going and going and going.


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can send 2 or 3. I'll ship them out this week.
Jean


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I would suggest making the polar scarves with fleece cut with the grain instead of across the fabric.

I have had fleece STRETCH width-wise. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe I have that backwards, and fleece stretches the other way? It has been awhile. Carolyn


----------



## SandyO (Jul 8, 2011)

I also have some scarves already done and ready to ship. I know how cold it gets in Wisconsin... My guess is you will be getting A LOT more than originally requested.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> my dad was a ww2 vet and as we know but for the grace of God it could have been him homeless , it could be any of us. I will send some in his memory.


Ditto. And my DH is a Vietnam vet. I have at least one scarf done already.
With a deadline of Sept. 29, you should get more than you need from this forum.


----------



## MissP (Mar 1, 2011)

will send some too
Thank you for including us in
Our veterans deserve better
this is one way to say they are not forgotten
Blessings


----------



## justjulie (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, my dad is a Viet Nam and Korea vet. I also worked in DC suburbs with the homeless as a resource counselor in a soup kitchen. I often wonder how many of my guys are still alive. So many were vets and treated like animals. Thank goodness attitudes have changed.


----------



## justjulie (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is an easy scarf pattern I've done before that has pockets worked into the ends. It's done in crochet, but can just as easily be knit.


----------



## justjulie (Aug 21, 2011)

Oops, I forgot the link! http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/chs-BeretAndScarf.html?noImages=


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll be more than happy to donate some scarves.


----------



## justjulie (Aug 21, 2011)

JoAnn's has fleece on sale 40% off this week. And Jiffy yarn 2 for $5


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

You all are amazing. I have made a couple of scarves for a ministry in my state. It looks like you will have more than enough, so I will keep mine for Idaho. Great job everyone!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey I am in Madison! I would love help with some scarves! I did not even read your whole post Imwas so excited to dane county! Let me know what I need to do! ~nicole


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

I am checking in to the forum late today but I would be happy to send some that I already have made. I noticed you said that their families are included. I have some childrens sizes too if you need them.. you can either post it here in the forum for the mailing address or pm whichever is easier for you. Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

justjulie said:


> Here is an easy scarf pattern I've done before that has pockets worked into the ends. It's done in crochet, but can just as easily be knit.


There are several knit pocket scarfs on the Lion Brand website, too.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

flmgsun said:


> I am checking in to the forum late today but I would be happy to send some that I already have made. I noticed you said that their families are included. I have some childrens sizes too if you need them.. you can either post it here in the forum for the mailing address or pm whichever is easier for you. Thanks for taking this on.


Finally looked all the way through the postings and got the address. Thanks.. L


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd be happy to make a couple of scarves for our neighbors. I'm an ex-military spouse, and we were homeless for a time. Also, my youngest son is marrying into a family of Packer fans, so I guess we're family to the recipients several times over. 

Please email me directions! Thanks.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope this isn't annoying to people but I'm going to post the address again as it seems some may have problems receiving PMs or going through the entire string of posts, Thanks to all you wonderful Yarn Lovers out there!

Commander Post 113 - scarf drive
102 South 3rd street
Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

plz send me the pattern. i handspin yarn and need a pattern for thinner yarn thanks and God bless you. i think i sent this to the wrong person. sorry.

if you mentioned a pattern for thinner yarn, this is for you id love to help all those poor souls out there in the cold

does anyone know a group that is making scarves for people in cleveland, ohio, plz send me the info. id also like too help the people where i live.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs. Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


I will be more than happy to help out. Thanks for all you do, by helping others in need. 
You'll see that response from this forum is Great!

Here is a simple pattern for a scarf with pockets:

Materials: 
size 10 U.S. or larger needles
8ply. yarn OR any Yarn of your choice
Cast on 48 Sts. 
Knit each row
Continue in pattern until work from beg. measures 
66 inches. Cast Off.

fold Six inches on each end side to make pockets
sew side seams using flat seam stich.

God Bless.


----------



## shere35 (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be glad to donate scarfs, I like the polar fleece idea. post where to send
Sherry i California


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs. Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


I'll be glad to send a couple of scarfs as well. be sure to let me know the address to send them to in Wisconsin.
Jill
:-D


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Count me in!! My husband is a vet and so little was done for our guys when they came home so we do all we can personally. I have a yard and a half of navy blue fleece that I bought for a small quilt back but decided it didn't look right so it has just been setting here waiting for a special project and this is it. I know I can get six out of it if not more because it is wide. So post an address or PM me if you prefer and I will get them in the mail to you in the morning. Linda


----------



## Cathy Strohm (May 23, 2011)

not annoying just efficient. I will send a few new and lightly used ones by the end of the week.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would ask for both and provide an address for sending donations. I would also see if a Sr. Center or church group could help out. A very quick scarf to make would be polar fleece. This does not have to be hemmed and a cut( maybe 12" wide) across the width is long enough for a scarf. I even turn the last 8" or so on each end back to form a pocket for cold hands. Pinking shears or wavy rotary cutter,serger, can decorate edges if desired, but no finishing is actually needed. Maybe a local fabric store would donate a few yards or remnants of fleece or your post could have a cut and finish afternoon with each person donating a yard. You could get 3 scarves from each yard.


Dreamweaver, you are awsome!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Polar fleece scarves are wonderfully warm and soft too. Mine have the ends fringed by cutting slits for about 4" every quarter or three eighths of an inch, but I like the idea of turning the ends up and making pockets for the hands. Much warmer!



Knitmom said:


> Dreamweaver, the fleece idea is just wonderful! It will absolutely be our plan B if we don't collect enough donated scarves! This idea gives me a bit of relief knowing there are relatively easy and inexpensive options. Thank you so much!
> 
> Indyl, I am so appreciative of your generosity! I will pm you with details, Thanks!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You are going to be overwhelmed with donations! This is sure a caring group, all ready to share with otehrs!


Knitmom said:


> Bobbterrel, thank you for your service and thank you for your offer. I have had lots of responses since last night and am so appreciative. A number of people suggested that I put the address of our post on this forum. So here it is. I would be grateful for anything you or anyone else sends for this effort! Blessings to all!
> 
> Commander Post 113 - Scarf drive
> 102 South 3rd street
> Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What ever I can do & get it to you by deadline will be yours. My DH is a Vietnam Vet, my dad a WWII vet. Any help to those who keep our country free is a small gesture on my part for their service.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs. Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


I have about 10 scarves that I made and didn't know what to do with them. I will be more than happy to send them out.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I will try to send a few fleece pocket type scarfs to the address posted...
For by the Grace of God...

Hugs and God Bless them all..

Camilla


----------



## awwintx (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitmom, please PM the address, too.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be glad to send you a few knitted scarves. I lived most of my life, less than an hour from Milwaukee and was registered to attend Marquette. I ended up going to Loyola in Chicago at the last min. but still visit Milwaukee any time I can.

I have made 7 scarves for our hospital bazaar but I am sure I can get a couple finished for you. Please send me the info to mail them to you. Nanette


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I am new to knitting forums but have been knitting for about 5 years. There seems to be so much experience and expertise on this site! This morning I found out that my Dane county American Legion chapter needs help with it's annual Madison area Stand Down- which provides winter survival bags to homeless or in need veterans and their families. Each local post has been tasked with obtaining a specific item for the survival bags. This has never been asked of Posts before because the county always received grants for this mission. This year those grants did not come through. My post in Mt Horeb Wisconsin is being challenged to collect 150 adult scarfs.
> Has anyone ever done a "scarf" drive before? Our deadline is September 29th. I could probably knock out one or two scarves by then but I think it would be better to ask people for gently used or new ones versus trying to do a knitting request? Or do we ask for both? I am new to the Legion and am excited to make this happen. Any advice and where to start would be awesome!


I've never been involved with a "scarf" drive but I would be happy to knit up a couple for your drive. Is there a specific pattern that you would like to use for warmth and do you prefer it to be a non-wool washable yarn. (I was thinking that there are a lot of folks that can't tolerate wool very well -- let me know the details.) If you'd like to send me a private message re details, your address as to where to send them -- I'll try to get a couple of my knitting friends to participate as well.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Rosellna - thanks for the easy pattern. These will knit up fast. I better get started!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be happy to help also - can knit, crochet, or sew fleece scarves. PM your address and I'll send some!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your address. I can do a few scarves for you! I'm in Minnesota, so they will get to you quickly when I am finished with them. Always happy to help my neighbors!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Knitmom said:


> I hope this isn't annoying to people but I'm going to post the address again as it seems some may have problems receiving PMs or going through the entire string of posts, Thanks to all you wonderful Yarn Lovers out there!
> 
> Commander Post 113 - scarf drive
> 102 South 3rd street
> Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


I mailed one this morning and plan to make another over the next few days.



Rosellna said:


> Materials:
> size 10 U.S. or larger needles
> 8ply. yarn OR any Yarn of your choice
> Cast on 48 Sts.
> ...


Thanks for this pattern.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

sent a package this am.


----------



## Cozycat (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
Mailed 4 today - wow, this was such a success we should do it more often.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi thanks for the pattern. will start right now God Bless you all for all the great work and caring for others.
Jill


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

To all you lovely, generous, fabulous, yarn lovers out there, YOU did it! If I receive all the scarves pledged from you all we will have collected 172+ scarves. I am in awe of you and can't wait to share your kindness and stories with my fellow American Legion members. I am so excited to start receiving these in the mail. I will post pics of the "collection" and as they come in. I can't wait to see your handy work. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and on behalf of my fellow vets in need!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

HURRAH!! for all who participated. Can't remember if I posted this or not but I send 8 fleece ones this morning. This was so much fun to be a part of this. Thanks so much for letting us participate.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> HURRAH!! for all who participated. Can't remember if I posted this or not but I send 8 fleece ones this morning. This was so much fun to be a part of this. Thanks so much for letting us participate.


AMEN!!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I have 4 finished but plan on at least 2 more and will mail then. Nanette


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm on my 5th one. Should be able to mail the end of the week. I'm sure enjoying this!!!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Am mailing three scarves tomorrow. What a joy to be able to help our neighbors!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Please post your address. I would be glad to send you some
scarves and I know other ladies would also.
Knitter Betty


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Knitter Betty said:


> Please post your address. I would be glad to send you some
> scarves and I know other ladies would also.
> Knitter Betty





Knitmom said:


> I hope this isn't annoying to people but I'm going to post the address again as it seems some may have problems receiving PMs or going through the entire string of posts, Thanks to all you wonderful Yarn Lovers out there!
> 
> Commander Post 113 - scarf drive
> 102 South 3rd street
> Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

I would probably be able to donate two scarfs, kindly send me the address where to mail it to . I live in Canada. It may also be interesting to know whether these are for men only, thinking that certain colors and styles would suit women rather than men!
Good luck!

Penny


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Penny Tolsma said:


> I would probably be able to donate two scarfs, kindly send me the address where to mail it to . I live in Canada. It may also be interesting to know whether these are for men only, thinking that certain colors and styles would suit women rather than men!
> Good luck!
> 
> Penny


Hi Penny,
The address is in the post right above yours.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitter Betty said:


> Please post your address. I would be glad to send you some
> scarves and I know other ladies would also.
> Knitter Betty


I posted for knitmom the other day the address under the title of:

"Address for Winter scarf drive"

so that it would be easy for people to search for it under the "search" engine for this site - at the top of this page. The address is:

Commander Post 113 - scarf drive
102 South 3rd street
Mount Horeb, Wi 53572

Cheers


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Also send me the details on what to do & where to send the scarves and I will be glad to send you some that I have laid back, they are new scarves but I just can't wear them all.
Send to [email protected]

Thanks, Rene


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I have mailed threee scarves today. Please let us know how the scarf drive turns out. God bless everyone who helped!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have been enjoying anonymously reading your posts and helpful replies. Today, I am moved by your generosity in response to this scarf drive. Knitters are the knicest people!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

rene said:


> Also send me the details on what to do & where to send the scarves and I will be glad to send you some that I have laid back, they are new scarves but I just can't wear them all.
> Send to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Rene


Hi Rene, if you look at the thread, it's posted right above your post.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I finally got the address & sent out three scarves this morning.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Gee, all of this makes me think...Since crafters are well-known for our generosity, maybe KP could start an entire section in the forum of requests for charity items? Hello, is a Site Administrator reading this?? I'm willing to bet than an organized section for charity drives would be very well received. What do you all think about this?

And, by the way, do all of you who are so inclined know that Red Heart has already posted their colors for the upcoming Special Olympics Scarf Project? They announced it nice & early this year, so check out redheart.com if you're interested.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

P.S. Please PM me too & I will happily make a couple of scarves to send along.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Just saw the posted address. Thank you


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

elcue said:


> P.S. Please PM me too & I will happily make a couple of scarves to send along.





Knitmom said:


> I hope this isn't annoying to people but I'm going to post the address again as it seems some may have problems receiving PMs or going through the entire string of posts, Thanks to all you wonderful Yarn Lovers out there!
> 
> Commander Post 113 - scarf drive
> 102 South 3rd street
> Mount Horeb, Wi 53572


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Packaging 5 scarves today to be mailed. Let us know how the drive goes. Nanette


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I also have 5 to mail today for you. Off to the post office as soon as it opens. Let us know your count received every once in a while. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello All! Have received my first packages in the last two days. I've been trying to post pics of the fabulous work and generosity but am having technical difficulties. I hope to have them resolved by this evening. In the mean time have received 21 scarves, 1 hat and 1 shrug! Thank you Thank you Thank you. Pictures to come!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

HURRAH!! This is so exciting to hear about them coming in.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Sine said:


> elcue said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Please PM me too & I will happily make a couple of scarves to send along.
> ...


I posted the above address for you and entitled it Address for Winter Scarf Drive but obviously that didn't help anyone if they did happen to look through the earlier posts.

Exciting to see you have already received some.

Good luck with the drive from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I have added a new topic in the Pictures Section Titled Winter Scarf Drive Photos. Go check them out. I will add more as they continue to come in. Thank you and Blessings!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for letting us share in this effort.


----------



## DiRaintree (Apr 30, 2011)

WOO-HOO!! And thank you for letting us share in the blessings. My local "Our Daily Bread" is full up from years past (I began knitting and crocheting hats and scarves in honor of my Dad). Now there is another place I can "do for" and still in memory of my Dad...he served in the Korean War! I'm so happy. They may all be the same, but amongst the plethora of scarves you will be receiving I'm sure they will get lost...YAY!!
Fond hugs to all you KParadiseans!!!
Diane


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Help - how do I get to the pictures of the scarves? Thanks!


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Try going to this link should take you directly to the Winter Scarf Drive Photos page I set up.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26649-1.html


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Knitmom, Wanted to let you know that I'm working on my second scarf and hope to have it finished soon. I hope it isn't too late to send them! A thought after I saw the boxes of scarves. Wonderful!!


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Not too late. Deadline is Sept 29th. Thanks!!


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

I would love to help with the scarfs, just give me details on what you're lloking for as color & size & where to send, I love making scarfs


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all... just added new photos to the Winter Scarf Drive Photos page in the Pictures section! Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Added more photos today to 'winter scarf drive photos' page! Can't say enough about how gratifying it is each day to check the mail and revel in your generosity and beautiful handiwork! So grateful!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant seem to access your newest pics. My scarves should have arrived by now. So many beautiful scarves all your knitting friends have sent to you.


----------



## Knitmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Muth miller click on this link , it should take you directly to the photo page. PM me if it doesn't work. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26649-1.html


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Be sure and let the Commander of your American Legion Post know how much I appreciated his Thank You post card.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I received a thank you postcard today. That was unnecessary. I am just glad I could help. Nanette


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

The thank you notes were appreciated - it's always heartwarming to know we could help a great cause!


----------

